# generic ride?



## PedalFasterJonathan (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey, does anyone know if the Sacramento generic ride has started up again or when it does this year? Also, what time it begins? Thanks!


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

my buddy says they've restarted. I think it starts at 5 from guy west.


----------

